# fancy a quiz



## bev (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi all,

Does anyone fancy doing a quiz? I am bored tonight as Alex has a new wii game and is ignoring me.

Anyway, I thought it could run along the lines of : I ask 3 questions about members of the forum and whoever answers them first is the new quizmaster and sets their own questions - what do you think?

We don want any 'brainees' to take over so dont want obscure subjects - so keep it relevant to the forum in some way if you can.Bev


----------



## katie (Oct 9, 2010)

Sure. But how can you be bored? It's Strictly followed by X-Factor


----------



## bev (Oct 9, 2010)

katie said:


> Sure. But how can you be bored? It's Strictly followed by X-Factor



Well it wont take a lot of brainpower Katie!

Looks like we'll be taking turns then!Bev


----------



## katie (Oct 9, 2010)

ok u start  maybe someone will join in later!


----------



## bev (Oct 9, 2010)

Right Katie, here are my 3 questions.


1. Who loves Kate Bush.
2. Who has just gone on holiday today and wasnt very organised.
3. Who asked for a recipe for an easy pasta sauce that they could freeze.

Looks like you will have hours to answer - so dont panic - he he.Bev


----------



## katie (Oct 9, 2010)

bev said:


> Right Katie, here are my 3 questions.
> 
> 
> 1. Who loves Kate Bush.
> ...



haha. Ok here goes...

1. Me, but I'm guessing you are referring to Northerner.
2. DizzyDi
3. gail1


----------



## bev (Oct 9, 2010)

Woooopeeeeeeeeee - you were there first - well done - your turn to give 3 questions.Bev


----------



## katie (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, I'm honoured 

1. Who got a letter from there GP today?
2. Who received their 'Carbs & Cals' Book yesterday?
3. Who last lost weight in the 'Total group loss so far' thread?


----------



## bev (Oct 9, 2010)

katie said:


> Wow, I'm honoured
> 
> 1. Who got a letter from there GP today?
> 2. Who received their 'Carbs & Cals' Book yesterday?
> 3. Who last lost weight in the 'Total group loss so far' thread?



1 - Sam
2. - Imtryin?
3. - Lucy?


----------



## bev (Oct 9, 2010)

Sam
Carolmurry
margb


----------



## katie (Oct 9, 2010)

bev said:


> 1 - Sam
> 2. - Imtryin?
> 3. - Lucy?



1.sam is correct.

2.carolynsurry 
3.MargB

Can we do general knowledge next? no googling?


----------



## katie (Oct 9, 2010)

oops, yes u got it right with the second post


----------



## bev (Oct 9, 2010)

katie said:


> 1.sam is correct.
> 
> 2.carolynsurry
> 3.MargB
> ...




Yes - but I am rubbish at it - hopefully someone else will join in - you go first as i havent won.Bev


----------



## katie (Oct 9, 2010)

ok umm.

1. What is the capital of Australia?
2. How many states are there in the USA?
3. How old is Lady Gaga?


----------



## bev (Oct 9, 2010)

Canberra
47
26


----------



## katie (Oct 9, 2010)

bev said:


> Canberra
> 47
> 26



1. correct
2. almost
3. wrong - clue: same age as me!


----------



## bev (Oct 9, 2010)

katie said:


> 1. correct
> 2. almost
> 3. wrong - clue: same age as me!



49
24

?


----------



## katie (Oct 9, 2010)

bev said:


> 49
> 24
> 
> ?



2. almost again.
3. correct


----------



## bev (Oct 9, 2010)

katie said:


> 2. almost again.
> 3. correct



48...........


----------



## katie (Oct 9, 2010)

bev said:


> 48...........



almost!!


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 9, 2010)

2. 50....??


----------



## katie (Oct 9, 2010)

teapot8910 said:


> 2. 50....??



Officially it's 46 but I will accept 50 

now what happens bev??


----------



## bev (Oct 9, 2010)

teapot8910 said:


> 2. 50....??



You have to answer all 3Bev


----------



## bev (Oct 9, 2010)

ok - as this is a new game we will let teapot ask the next 3 questions - but in future we need 3 answers.

Teapot - give us your 3 questions please.Bev


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry you'd got the other two right!

Ermm....

1. Which former member of Parliament did the salsa this evening?
2. Which comedy legend passed away this week?
3. Who was given a grid penalty today in F1?


----------



## bev (Oct 9, 2010)

........................................


----------



## bev (Oct 9, 2010)

anne widdecombe
norman wisdom
....


----------



## katie (Oct 9, 2010)

teapot8910 said:


> Sorry you'd got the other two right!
> 
> Ermm....
> 
> ...



1. ann widdecombe?
2. Norman Wisdom
3. Alonso??


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 9, 2010)

1. correct
2. correct
3. nope, a little closer to home is my hint


----------



## katie (Oct 9, 2010)

Hamilton?.........


----------



## HelenM (Oct 9, 2010)

Anne Widdecombe
Norman Wisdom
Louis Hamilton


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 9, 2010)

HelenM said:


> Anne Widdecombe
> Norman Wisdom
> Louis Hamilton



All correct!


----------



## bev (Oct 9, 2010)

HelenM your 3 questions please.Bev


----------



## HelenM (Oct 9, 2010)

In What year was the Great Fire of London?
Who got the Nobel Prize for the 'invention of insulin?
Who won a Gold  today in the Commonwealth Games after completing 7 events?


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 9, 2010)

1. 1666
2. ??
3. Louise something...


----------



## HelenM (Oct 9, 2010)

1) YES
2) 
3) surname is a nut!


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 9, 2010)

..... Hazel?


----------



## bev (Oct 9, 2010)

1666
beard and bird
pistacio


----------



## HelenM (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes, Louise Hazel 
 Anyone for the insulin 'inventors?'
What happens if no-one guesses, First to google?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2010)

HelenM said:


> Yes, Louise Hazel
> Anyone for the insulin 'inventors?'
> What happens if no-one guesses, First to google?



Banting, Best, Collip and MacCleod


----------



## bev (Oct 9, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Banting, Best, Collip and MacCleod



Northey you win - give us your 3 questions please.Bev


----------



## HelenM (Oct 9, 2010)

Alan wins, though the original question was who got the nobel prize which was Banting and Macleod .
I'll try to stay in but my internet usually goes out at about 9pm (that's that it is here)


----------



## katie (Oct 9, 2010)

OH! that was 1066! was a bit confused there for awhile


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2010)

HelenM said:


> Alan wins, though the original question was who got the nobel prize which was Banting and Macleod .
> I'll try to stay in but my internet usually goes out at about 9pm (that's that it is here)



I think Banting was annoyed that he had to share with MacCleod, so shared his share with Best, and MacCleod included Collip!

1. What was the first programme shown on BBC2?
2. Who shared a house with Madame Zaza and Kiki?
3. What is Cheryl Baker's real name?  (of Bucks Fizz fame)


----------



## katie (Oct 9, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I think Banting was annoyed that he had to share with MacCleod, so shared his share with Best, and MacCleod included Collip!
> 
> 1. What was the first programme shown on BBC2?
> 2. Who shared a house with Madame Zaza and Kiki?
> 3. What is Cheryl Baker's real name?  (of Bucks Fizz fame)



this is off the top of your head???

1. steptoe and son? haha
2. who?
3. ummm


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 9, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I think Banting was annoyed that he had to share with MacCleod, so shared his share with Best, and MacCleod included Collip!
> 
> 1. What was the first programme shown on BBC2?
> 2. Who shared a house with Madame Zaza and Kiki?
> 3. What is Cheryl Baker's real name?  (of Bucks Fizz fame)



I'd have to google all of them! Sorry Northy


----------



## bev (Oct 9, 2010)

News
muppets
shirley


----------



## HelenM (Oct 9, 2010)

? The News
Hector
?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2010)

HelenM said:


> ? The News
> Hector
> ?



Hector is correct! Look through the round window for the first programme...

Cheryl could have been a lovely meter maid, according to the Beatles!


----------



## HelenM (Oct 9, 2010)

Playschool
Hector
Rita....


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oooo is it Rita for Cheryl?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2010)

HelenM said:


> Playschool
> Hector
> Rita....



Correct! Cheryl's name is actually Rita Crudgington!


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow... no wonder she changed it!


----------



## bev (Oct 9, 2010)

teapot your go again.Bev


----------



## katie (Oct 9, 2010)

No google allowed!


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 9, 2010)

Isn't it Helen's?? I only got one right!


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 10, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Correct! Cheryl's name is actually Rita Crudgington!



That reminds me of one of the actors on the last series of Babylon 5. Tracy Scoggins! A great name!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> That reminds me of one of the actors on the last series of Babylon 5. Tracy Scoggins! A great name!!



She was in the Superman series, when Teri Hatcher was the most downloaded female in the early days of the internet!

Slightly less strange is Kiki Dee's original name of Pauline Matthews, Reg Dwight as Elton John or Harry Webb as Cliff Richard!


----------

